

Open Source Gizmo 2 focuses on graphics - ChuckMcM
http://www.pcworld.com/article/2846112/gizmosphere-focuses-on-graphics-in-opensource-computer.html

======
ChuckMcM
I note this as one of the newer breed of small Linux systems that has a strong
open graphics vibe to it.

